# HARC Round 3 at Mikes



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Everybody got their shiznit ready?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

8 tanks through my new motor.....almost ready!


----------



## kilana (Dec 20, 2007)

Ooooooh! What motor did ya get?!?! :fireworks:fireworks


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

You should be dialed in CV.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

same as you Dan.....P5XS


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

CV, You running in the expert class right?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

negatory......I will be moving up to expert next season.


----------



## jamminD (Oct 31, 2007)

cv did the go motor go.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

no......I think they just have kind of cheap carbs on them. I barely have time to get out and race once per month, so I don't have time to mess with a carb that won't hold a tune.

HOWEVER, I'm not knocking the GO motor. In hind sight, I should have bought a Nova or OS carb and slapped it on there......most people who race with the GO motors have replaced the carb and the motor is a completely different animal. EP runs one and his is NUTS FAST with an OS Speed carb on it. I just was frustrated and had the money in my pocket so I bought a new one all-together.

P.S. Nick has his complete OCM setup for sell pretty cheap if you're looking for another car along with more parts than most factory drivers have on hand!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks CV, but I'm pretty sure I don't have it anymore. My stepfather was nice enough to throw all my stuff away for me.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Hmmm!?!?!?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Yup, that's right. Everything I had is now gone in the landfill.


----------



## bjm2978 (May 14, 2007)

I will be ready to race, suppose to be nice weather.


----------



## epfalzer (Oct 9, 2007)

Whoa Nick, what is that all about???


----------



## epfalzer (Oct 9, 2007)

Got 4 tanks through the new engine tonight; should be able to lean on it by Sat. and see what it's got!!! Man my neighbors are going to be annoyed by then...


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

well, my stepdad lied to me and my mother about it. he locked it in the van.



just so you all know, youve all met my real dad and not my stepdad. just clear up any confusion. hopefully i will be out there this weekend.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I Told You!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

bjm2978 said:


> I will be ready to race, suppose to be nice weather.


supposed to be REALLY nice weather! Sunny in the upper 70's


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm pumped.......is it friday yet!?!?!?


----------



## kilana (Dec 20, 2007)

Calm down...relax....or you may have a repeat of the River Track race...LOL. :headknock :spineyes:


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

ok ok ok..........


----------



## epfalzer (Oct 9, 2007)

How is the P5 coming along CV? 

I got the pivot ball junk off my car and the new GO! is on tank 12 and looking good!!! I already have a dent in my garage door from trying to break this thing in at night in the garage! HA! I figure as slick as it is in the garage it should be good practice for Mike's...


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Coming along perfect! I'm gonna put tank 10 on it this afternoon, but a good fat tune on it, and it'all be ready for action tomorrow....I'll just have to take it a little easy on it for this first race.

pivot ball? I thought your car was a jammin? I thought jammin was a c-hub?


----------



## jamminD (Oct 31, 2007)

cv were did you get that p5,i got a new bf2001.it has 6 tank in it.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

I am breaking out the JP mod this weekend...


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I bought my P5XS from Amain. I was going to get it from victory, but I had a gift voucher from my birthday and some discounts from my last purchase and it ended up being like $235 shipped to my door.......couldn't pass it up.

also, amain had this and it was going to be like $110 shipped after my discounts and gift voucher.....I LOVE those little motors, I just decided to step it up this time and try out the next tier of motor from Novarossi
http://www.amainhobbies.com/product_info.php/cPath/1_23_31/products_id/3245

Donnie, I've told you before, and I'll say it again: One of the worst mistakes I've ever made was getting rid of my old trusty JP Mod B-5.....it NEVER failed me!


----------



## epfalzer (Oct 9, 2007)

Good deal on the P5 should be fun tomorrow!

OFNA makes a pivot ball conversion for the Jammin which I was trying out;
I had it on the car since day one but now that I can compare, the C-Hub set up is much better!!! I thought I would get more steering from the piviot ball but that is just not the case after you do some dremmel work to the C-Hub set up.

You gonna pit outside?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I'll try to get there early enough and pit at one of the tables along the back straight....I find them to be not so crowded. But if not, I'll just be up in the main area

when I first started racing, I was using a Hyper 7, and I had the PBS and the C-hub system. The PBS was a little "tighter" fitting......meaning, there was significantly less slop in the front end. But, the pivot balls got dirt in them REALLY quickly and could bind up pretty easily. I ended up cleaning the pivot balls off like halfway through the raceday.....just too much trouble. Although, when the pivot balls were clean and new, it's a really smooth system. I just ended up going with the C-hub out of a maintenance thing.


----------



## jamminD (Oct 31, 2007)

what time will mikes be open saturday.


----------



## epfalzer (Oct 9, 2007)

Planning on pitting on the back straight too, it gets way too loud in the main pit area. 

See you guys there!!


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

I am going to bring some kleenex so yall can dry up your tears


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

gates officially open at 8AM, but they're usually there a little earlier. 

keep talking smack donnie....I'll "accidentally" leave your starter box at my house!!!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

The Tamiya has a new lid for round 3......just plain old black, but coupled with the cool decals & crazy body lines, I think it looks sweet!


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Ummm, Make sure you leave that tamiya at the house lol.

Looks clean CV


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

tamiya, tamaya, all the same thing.....you guys have fun tomorrow, ill be missing it AGAIN!!!!!!!aaggghhhhhh


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Unfortunately I'll be missing again too. We're having a wedding recption party for my dad. Have fun, see ya next time.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

We showed that Tamiya today!!!!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I do believe I was leading and every time you would try to make an aggressive pass you would make a mistake and fall behind. Electric was the last heat in round three, and the the first main.....so I only had a total of 15 minutes between the heat and the main.....my battery only got about a 15% charge during that time. I have lipos and I they died about 2:30mins in and I wasn't going to run them down past the point of no re-charge.

I do beleive you guys managed to break the B44 NUMEROUS times! The only thing that happened to my car was that locking wheel nut was so old the plastic lock part came out and the wheel nut came off. 

BUT, those are just excuses.....you guys won


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Yesterday was awesome. First time racing the RC8 and it handled great. Everything went nice and smooth. I will upload some pictures soon as I get to it. Courtney, I think the mains need to be addressed. Several people including myself did not like the idea of a 5 min B main when the A main was 20-30 mins. At the last Harc race at the river track, B mains were 20 mins...I should know, I was in it lol. The mains should stay the same track to track not just because the race director wants to get done early.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

No problemo! We will address it at the next race at the driver's meeting.....it will be a group decision. Jeff asked me what the mains were going to be and it was my decision for 5 minute B & below mains.....if we ran 20 minute mains at the last race, then I just didn't notice. In our HARC meeting we had before the beginning of the season, the tracks agreed on 5 minutes for all B & below mains, 20 sportsman, and 30 minute expert.

But by all means, we don't have to stick to that.....it was just what we had come up with. We can adjust things like that at every race based on the group's decision at the driver's meeting.........we're all flexible, so no worries for next time, and I'm sorry that you guys weren't happy about that.....you can blame it on me!

Yes Donnie, after seing how well your car did for the first time out, I was telling my wife, "I gotta get me one of those!" I saw a lot of beginners with that same car, and I saw flashes of brilliance in their driving, and you could just tell it was because of the car design. The only thing holding me back from a new car is to see the new Hyper 9 coming out!

I had another crappy race day, but a dang good time! Even with the lower turnout from being scheduled in between to BIG races, we still had 64 entries! That brings our race average to about 70 entries per race so far for 2008......that's up from about 50 last year! I'd say that's a pretty good improvement! 

I saw lots of people I hadn't seen in quite a while out racing again, and lots of new faces as well. 

good times fellas, good times!

P.S. if you got pics, post'em.....I was so freakin busy yesterday, I didn't have time for pics or vids


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Thats cool Courtney. Even if B and lower mains are 10 minutes, The longer mains to me seperate the drivers alot more than 5 minutes....Some of us need that extra 5 minutes to get it together lol. Man, Coming from the mugen prospec, jammin, and the kyosho...The RC8 handles like a dream. The car is super responsive and freakin dialed. Out of the box it is excellent. Far as the hyper 9....If thats your thing, Go for it. I would consider the RC8 though!! I had a hyper 8 and it was a heap...


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

CV, there was no B44 breakage on my car. I had changed the setup and wasn't sure if I needed to put 2 limiters in the rear to shorten downtravel (obviously I did). That's why the dogbone popped out. The other issue was the same as yours, the wheel nit nylon had stripped and Ron said it kept unthreading. All that and he still won, LOL?


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

cool pics, thanks Donnie


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

good stuff Donnie! thanks man!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Nice pics Donnie, but once again no love for 1/10 scale. What's up with that? I know you weren't RACING 1/10 so you could have snapped some pics, ha ha ha!


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

There weren't enough on the track at the same time to take pictures. lol Oh, and Chris, your body wasn't pretty enough to take pictures of either. hahahah jk


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

GoFaster said:


> There weren't enough on the track at the same time to take pictures. lol Oh, and Chris, your body wasn't pretty enough to take pictures of either. hahahah jk


That's mighty bold talk from a guy who doesn't even own a real RC car. Besides, it doesn't matter what body is on it when you drive it. They can't get a good pic of it upside down anyway.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

lmao. Wasnt worth the effort of getting my camera out and walking over to the track to take a picture of 1 car....


----------



## bjm2978 (May 14, 2007)

Donnie did I hear you got a RC8?


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Indeed you did. So far so good. The car handles awesome. You going to Victoria? We are leaving about 9 in the morning.


----------

